# Buying plants in Aus?



## hellobird (Nov 11, 2015)

No idea if this is the correct place for this but it seems fitting! I'm just wondering if there are any other members from AU that have experience buying plants online? I'm in a pretty rural area of NSW, but I work at a pet supplies store and make frequent visits to other pet shops and things in search of nice aquatic plants that I can add to my betta's tank. Unfortunately everywhere I look has a very limited range on what they sell, with every place I've been to stocking false aquatics like Aluminium, Purple Waffle, Dragon Tongue, and not much else. I wish my boss would let me place the orders for her..

Anyway, does anyone have recommendations on where I can get plants online in Australia?


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

I have purchased plants from Z-Aquatics via Ebay on several occasions without drama, i did use the express post option.


http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Plants-C...633606?hash=item2ede64a5c6:g:9twAAOSwT6pV0dVB

You could also give AQUAGREEN a try.

Where abouts are you? I am in Northern Rivers region.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I've used Aquagreen and Liverpoolcreekaquariums to order plants from. There's also Livefish.com.au, but their range isn't especially great. I think a hobbyist friend of mine recommended Z-aquatics to me, but I haven't had any personal experience with them.


----------



## hellobird (Nov 11, 2015)

NickAu said:


> I have purchased plants from Z-Aquatics via Ebay on several occasions without drama, i did use the express post option.
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Plants-C...633606?hash=item2ede64a5c6:g:9twAAOSwT6pV0dVB
> ...


Oh hey! I'm about 20mins south of Coffs Harbour.
Thanks so much for the links, going to spend ages looking through everything aha.


----------



## hellobird (Nov 11, 2015)

LittleBettaFish said:


> I've used Aquagreen and Liverpoolcreekaquariums to order plants from. There's also Livefish.com.au, but their range isn't especially great. I think a hobbyist friend of mine recommended Z-aquatics to me, but I haven't had any personal experience with them.


livefish was one of the sites I've been looking at for a little while, I was eyeing off some anubias and moss but I was lucky and found it locally for a bit cheaper. Liverpoolcreekaquariums looks really nice, thank-you~ :>


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

I am about an hour north of Grafton, Hello neighbour.


----------



## hellobird (Nov 11, 2015)

Just bought a heap of plants from Z-Aquatics, I'm so excited to get them! Their postage was the cheapest 



NickAu said:


> I am about an hour north of Grafton, Hello neighbour.


Ahah small world. I'm planning a trip up that way soon, I'll have to explore all the LFS on my way up! It could be an expensive drive..


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

A cheap way to buy Anubias is to go to Petbarn look in the fish display tanks you will see bits of driftwood with Anubias on it, They are called assorted minis, and sell for $15 each, and each bit of wood usually has 3 or 4 plants on it, buy them split them up its easy, tie the split plants to more driftwood, Buy small buy cheap and the plants will grow and send out shoots and multiply given time. Its the cheap option. 

Petbarn also sells other cheap plants like Water westeria Vallis etc, As with all plants watch out for snails.


----------



## Darius359au (Apr 12, 2014)

If their all the same setup then Petbarn's a pretty good option for plants ,the one I got the plants for my new tank had a pretty big selection ,and they have deals like buy a certain number of a type and get a % off deal which would help with planting a large tank - didn't get any snail but worth keeping an eye on as Nickau said.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

Speciality Aquarium shops in the area we live in can be quite expensive, Plan your return trip see how many Petbarns there are and stop at 2 or 3 if you can. 

I got my Valis from Petbarn $5.95 a bunch 4 to 5 plants per bunch and it was over 30 cm long, and hair grass is about $5 for a decent little pot. 

Also remember to compare prices with ebay or amazon or what ever and only deal with traders in NSW, Remember to include any postage in the price of the item on line. 



> If their all the same setup then Petbarn's a pretty good option for plants


My Petbarn kinda looks like this.

All the plants in the tank are for sale, *REMEMBER TO FOLLOW PROPER QUARANTINE BEFORE ADDING TO YOUR TANK. *
http://nnimgt-a.akamaihd.net/transf...d7cbf15.JPG/r0_23_699_417_w1200_h678_fmax.jpg


----------

